# the first place cavs



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

never thought i'd type that phrase so soon.

so how long can the cavs hold onto first place. will lbj and silas let the so-called mighty pacers and pistons back in the lead?

ooooh the drama. the bandwagon is slowly starting to gather in cleveland too, so it should be a fun season regardless of the outcome.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

regardless of anything lebron and silas and the players took this franchise from having less then 20 wins a season to being over 500 and in 1st place for the 1st time in i dont even know how long


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

They should keep it for a few weeks, until the Pistons regroup and reclaim the central. They would have had it a bit earlier too if it weren't for the Pacers' brilliant play in the absence of JO & S-Jax the first 4 games before coming down to earth.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I expected Cleveland to be around the 5 seed in the east. Theyre playing good basketball right now, but I expect the Pistons to take the division. I don't think the Pistons are as good as they were last year (unless they step it up another notch) but will still most likely take the division. Anyway, the only reason the Cavs are doing better than expected is because no one really expected Lebron to explode like he has. Ok, his numbers aren't too suprising but his play beyond what stats show and value on the court have really improved this team. Also, Drew Gooden may actually be a worthy replacement for Boozer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's a dream come true.
The fact that the Bulls still suck confirms it's just a dream.

But between the Cavs and Sonics success early season, Futuristxen is a happy boy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's going to be great while it lasts  (assuming Detroit picks it up as the season goes on)

Before Lebron came in Cavs were a 17 win team and thats WITH Z and Boozer. Amazing how one lucky draft can completely turn around a franchise.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> It's going to be great while it lasts  (assuming Detroit picks it up as the season goes on)
> 
> Before Lebron came in Cavs were a 17 win team and thats WITH Z and Boozer. Amazing how one lucky draft can completely turn around a franchise.


Luck? They worked really hard to make sure they got LBJ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Luck? They worked really hard to make sure they got LBJ.


Ha true. Tanking like that is not easy, even the bobcats have 4 wins in 10 games.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Silas? Give me a break. I know Future likes Silas, but the only thing he does right is put Lebron in for as long as possible! 

Also, he puts in Ira Newble for defense, which I like. 

Lebron has the team believing they can win every night, especially since the Phoenix and Detroit victories. He is making Tractor Traylor look amazing!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Silas? Give me a break. I know Future likes Silas, but the only thing he does right is put Lebron in for as long as possible!
> 
> Also, he puts in Ira Newble for defense, which I like.
> ...


But according to a lot of posters on this board: making your teammates better is an overrated "concept". I think Lebron is proof of a player who other guys seem to enjoy playing with and actually do play better when he's in the game.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Gund Arena is starting to turn into Arco. IThe atmosphere in there is really good.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

silas is going old school on these guys and he has them buying into the system. basically, silas is trying to set up a clear 2-team setup. first team, as of last week, is now set. jmac newble bron gooden and z. they are all 5 going to get big minutes, with lucious the 6th man instant offense if bron and z are cold. those 5 will run big minutes because the cavs want to run the win total up as high as possible this year, they want home court advantage. expect to see the big 4 (all but newble) put up career numbers and minutes. 

the problem on the team, the one that is gonna take some time to work out, is the 2nd unit. i heard that silas has decided to rebuild the 2nd unit from scratch by auditioning each guy and using the IR to rotate them through. they come in, play big minutes, and if they don't produce they develop a mystery injury. off the IR comes someone else to get the big minutes. it seems to be on a weekly schedule -- last week wagner and diop got heavy minutes, this week both have mystery injuries. instead it's now luke and verijao getting the big minutes. and so it goes - with silas continuing (coming up next: sasha?) to rotate looking for that 2nd unit that can do it's actually simple job - nurse the big leads the starters have shown a penchant for. right now silas watches in pain as his 2nd unit blows big lead after big lead forcing lebron and z back up and in.

if the 2nd unit comes around, the starters keep doing exactly what they are doing now, and silas repeats his usual pattern of having a better 2nd half than 1st, look for the cavs to go deep into the playoffs.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

..Det/Mia/Orl Are Comin'..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> ..Det/Mia/Orl Are Comin'..


Miami and Orl aren't in the central division


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> It's going to be great while it lasts  (assuming Detroit picks it up as the season goes on)
> 
> Before Lebron came in Cavs were a 17 win team and thats WITH Z and Boozer. Amazing how one lucky draft can completely turn around a franchise.



:yes:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Yup, too bad that luck didn't come to Denver.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Yup, too bad that luck didn't come to Denver.


yup. props to cleveland for working so hard and getting the #1 pick. they outplayed us. they earned lebron james.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> yup. props to cleveland for working so hard and getting the #1 pick. they outplayed us. they earned lebron james.


Because you fought hard each game. Had you played like Cavs, 
you might have earned Lebron with only 5 wins.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I give them two weeks with the Central Division lead before Detroit makes a big run. But they'll keep up winning at their same pace.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>snowmt</b>!
> 
> 
> Because you fought hard each game. Had you played like Cavs,
> you might have earned Lebron with only 5 wins.


exactly. wtf were we thinking?!


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> yup. props to cleveland for working so hard and getting the #1 pick. they outplayed us. they earned lebron james.


Some props should go to stat stuffer Ricky Davis.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Silas? Give me a break. I know Future likes Silas, but the only thing he does right is put Lebron in for as long as possible!


That's a brilliant coaching move that a lot of coaches make the mistake of not doing. Silas was about to realize that LeBron = good, therefore LeBron plays all the time.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs had 17 wins just 2 seasons ago and they should have that many wins before the end of December (I predict closer to 20). That puts them about 4 months ahead of the 2002 pace.


----------

